# Sữa tốt cho tiêu hóa của bé?



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH (20/1/21)

Các mẹ ơi, con 3 tuổi thì nên chọn sữa công thức nào mát, tốt cho hệ tiêu hoá? Các mẹ tư vấn cho em với chứ đọc 1 hồi em chóng mặt quá ạ


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (20/1/21)

Bạn cho con uống sữa Bubs Organic ấy, sữa này mình tìm hiểu có chất xơ tự nhiên FOS trong sữa có tác dụng hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, dễ tiêu hóa và háp thu ngăn ngừa táo bón, tiêu chảy và các bệnh đường ruột luôn nè


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (20/1/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Bạn cho con uống sữa Bubs Organic ấy, sữa này mình tìm hiểu có chất xơ tự nhiên FOS trong sữa có tác dụng hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, dễ tiêu hóa và háp thu ngăn ngừa táo bón, tiêu chảy và các bệnh đường ruột luôn nè


Sữa này của nước nào vậy chị


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (20/1/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào vậy chị


Dòng này của Úc ấy, sữa dê đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (20/1/21)

Mát ổn đinh tiêu hóa có dòng bubs organic đó chị, e đợt cũng tìm hiểu thấy dòng này số ít sữa công thức được lấy từ nguồn sữa tươi mát nguyên chất không có bất kỳ các thành phần phụ gia nào khác, tốt ổn định tiêu hóa cho con ấy


----------



## trần thanh kiều (20/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mát ổn đinh tiêu hóa có dòng bubs organic đó chị, e đợt cũng tìm hiểu thấy dòng này số ít sữa công thức được lấy từ nguồn sữa tươi mát nguyên chất không có bất kỳ các thành phần phụ gia nào khác, tốt ổn định tiêu hóa cho con ấy


Loại này có giúp con lên cân ko mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (20/1/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Loại này có giúp con lên cân ko mom


Con lên cân ổn định mom ơi, con ăn uống tiêu hóa tốt thì cân nặng cũng lên ấy


----------



## trần thanh kiều (20/1/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Con lên cân ổn định mom ơi, con ăn uống tiêu hóa tốt thì cân nặng cũng lên ấy


Ổn nhỉ, chắc cũng đổi sang sữa này cho con uống xem sao


----------



## Diễm Lệ (20/1/21)

Thử cho con uống sữa bubs organic mom ơi, loại này có bổ sung hàm lượng DHA, omega 3, omega 6 giúp phát triển não bộ vượt trội luôn


----------



## Phương Thùy (20/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Thử cho con uống sữa bubs organic mom ơi, loại này có bổ sung hàm lượng DHA, omega 3, omega 6 giúp phát triển não bộ vượt trội luôn


Sữa này giành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


----------



## Diễm Lệ (20/1/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Sữa này giành cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


Cho trẻ từ 0-3t đó mom


----------



## Phương Thùy (20/1/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Cho trẻ từ 0-3t đó mom


Con e 2t chắc cũng cho dùng dòng này thử


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (20/1/21)

Chuyển qua Bubs organic  trộm vía tặng cân đều lắm . Đường tiêu hoá lại tốt nữa .


----------



## Gia Nghi (20/1/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Chuyển qua Bubs organic  trộm vía tặng cân đều lắm . Đường tiêu hoá lại tốt nữa .


Chuẩn luôn, mình cũng đổi qua sữa này cho con thấy tình trạng táo bón của con cũng hết luôn ấy


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (20/1/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Chuẩn luôn, mình cũng đổi qua sữa này cho con thấy tình trạng táo bón của con cũng hết luôn ấy


Ừa loại này có men tiêu hóa, lợi khuẩn tốt cho đường ruột của con luôn đó mom, nên cho con uống cũng an tâm


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (20/1/21)

Con e năm nay 2t mà cứ nghe uống sữa là táo bón, e chưa thử qua bubs organic nữa, nhưng thấy mn nói dòng này mát, con ko táo, mn cho con uống sữa này chưa ạ


----------



## Linh Đoàn (20/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Con e năm nay 2t mà cứ nghe uống sữa là táo bón, e chưa thử qua bubs organic nữa, nhưng thấy mn nói dòng này mát, con ko táo, mn cho con uống sữa này chưa ạ


Sữa này thì giúp con phát triển toàn diện đó mom, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, nên con ko táo hay nóng trong gì đâu mom ơi


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (20/1/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Sữa này thì giúp con phát triển toàn diện đó mom, mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có  chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, nên con ko táo hay nóng trong gì đâu mom ơi


Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## Linh Đoàn (20/1/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


Mình đợt sinh mất sữa nên cho con uống từ hồi 6th ấy


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (20/1/21)

Bé nhà mình còn lười ăn nữa, nên toàn sợ con thiếu chất, mn dùng dòng nào ổn đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng vậy các mẹ


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (20/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Bé nhà mình còn lười ăn nữa, nên toàn sợ con thiếu chất, mn dùng dòng nào ổn đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng vậy các mẹ


Mom cho con uống Bubs organic ấy, sữa này đầy đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn nè, còn bổ sung các Vitamin A, E, Sắt  giúp cho trí não và thị lực của con nữa


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (20/1/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Mom cho con uống Bubs organic ấy, sữa này đầy đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn nè, còn bổ sung các Vitamin A, E, Sắt  giúp cho trí não và thị lực của con nữa


Sữa này mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (20/1/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko mom


Ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng r nè


----------



## Hà Thông (21/1/21)

E mới chuyển sang sữa bubs organic nè mom, thấy mấy chị chỗ làm cũng cho con uống sữa này thấy con ăn uống đc mà ổn định tiêu hóa cho con ấy


----------



## nga Lê Thị (21/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> E mới chuyển sang sữa bubs organic nè mom, thấy mấy chị chỗ làm cũng cho con uống sữa này thấy con ăn uống đc mà ổn định tiêu hóa cho con ấy


Sữa này giúp con hấp thụ tốt ko vậy chị


----------



## Hà Thông (21/1/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Sữa này giúp con hấp thụ tốt ko vậy chị


E có tìm hiểu thì sữa này có men tiêu hóa và lợi khuẩn, con e uống sữa này trộm vía lắm, con bụ bẩm hẳn lên


----------



## nga Lê Thị (21/1/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> E có tìm hiểu thì sữa này có men tiêu hóa và lợi khuẩn, con e uống sữa này trộm vía lắm, con bụ bẩm hẳn lên


Mừng mom nhỉ, e tìm sữa hợp cho con mà muốn stress luôn ấy, chắc đợt này đổi sang sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## Hà Thy (21/1/21)

Mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs organic nè, dòng này bổ sung chất chống oxy hóa như Vitamin C, E, sắt, selen có trong sữa cũng góp phần tăng cường sức khỏe đề kháng, hạn chế các bệnh ốm vặt hoặc nhiễm khuẩn.


----------



## Phương Anh Trần (21/1/21)

Hà Thy nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa Bubs organic nè, dòng này bổ sung chất chống oxy hóa như Vitamin C, E, sắt, selen có trong sữa cũng góp phần tăng cường sức khỏe đề kháng, hạn chế các bệnh ốm vặt hoặc nhiễm khuẩn.


Chuẩn luôn mom ơi, e thấy con e uống sữa này trộm vía con ít ốm vặt hơn đó


----------



## Hà Thy (21/1/21)

Phương Anh Trần nói:


> Chuẩn luôn mom ơi, e thấy con e uống sữa này trộm vía con ít ốm vặt hơn đó


Ừa tìm đc sữa con hợp mừng cái bụng ghê vậy đó mom


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (21/1/21)

Thử đổi sang loại Bub organic cho con thử nè chị,   dòng này cũng mát. Giúp bé phát triển khỏe mạnh và hấp thu các dưỡng chất một cách đầy đủ ấy


----------



## Hoài Thương (21/1/21)

Thảo Hoàng nói:


> Thử đổi sang loại Bub organic cho con thử nè chị,   dòng này cũng mát. Giúp bé phát triển khỏe mạnh và hấp thu các dưỡng chất một cách đầy đủ ấy


Loại này tốt cho đường tiêu hóa ko mom nhỉ


----------



## Thảo Hoàng (21/1/21)

Hoài Thương nói:


> Loại này tốt cho đường tiêu hóa ko mom nhỉ


Trong sữa này có bổ sung  vi khuẩn có lợi và men tiêu hóa cần thiết cho hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh đó mom


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (21/1/21)

Con mình đang uống sữa bubs organic nè, trộm vía con uống sữa này ổn lắm, nhiều chất dinh dưỡng mà tiêu hóa con cũng tốt nữa, trộm vía con phát triển thông minh lắm, nói hát tiếng anh rõ ràng luôn


----------



## Oanh Tran (21/1/21)

Hồng Mai Nguyễn nói:


> Con mình đang uống sữa bubs organic nè, trộm vía con uống sữa này ổn lắm, nhiều chất dinh dưỡng mà tiêu hóa con cũng tốt nữa, trộm vía con phát triển thông minh lắm, nói hát tiếng anh rõ ràng luôn


Thật trộm vía mom nhỉ, trẻ con bây giờ đc cung cấp đầy đủ dinh dưỡng nên phát triển ấy


----------



## Hồng Mai Nguyễn (21/1/21)

Oanh Tran nói:


> Thật trộm vía mom nhỉ, trẻ con bây giờ đc cung cấp đầy đủ dinh dưỡng nên phát triển ấy


Ừa mom, giờ nuôi con là con đường dài mà, phải tìm hiểu kĩ mới cho con uống đc


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (21/1/21)

Bubs organic tốt đó chị. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


----------



## Phượng Vũ (21/1/21)

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Bubs organic tốt đó chị. Bổ sung lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, và phát triển hệ miễn dịch cho con ấy.


Loại này ko làm con nóng trong gì đúng ko mom


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn (21/1/21)

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Loại này ko làm con nóng trong gì đúng ko mom


Ko nha,ưng nhất ở sữa này là bổ sung men tiêu hóa cho con nên ổn định tiêu hóa


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (21/1/21)

E cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào tiêu hóa tốt cho con, mn dùng dòng nào tốt vậy ạ


----------



## hien nguyen (21/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> E cũng đang muốn tìm dòng nào tiêu hóa tốt cho con, mn dùng dòng nào tốt vậy ạ


Chị cho con uống bubs organic thử xem, e thấy con e uống sữa này con tiêu hóa tốt, đi phân mềm hơn ấy


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (21/1/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> Chị cho con uống bubs organic thử xem, e thấy con e uống sữa này con tiêu hóa tốt, đi phân mềm hơn ấy


Mua ở đâu có sữa này vậy mom


----------



## hien nguyen (21/1/21)

Phan thị minh Thư nói:


> Mua ở đâu có sữa này vậy mom


E mua tại trang web chính hãng của sữa này nè https://bubsvietnam.com/


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư (21/1/21)

hien nguyen nói:


> E mua tại trang web chính hãng của sữa này nè https://bubsvietnam.com/


Cảm ơn mom nha, để e thử mua cho con uống coi hợp sữa ko


----------



## đỗ vân anh (21/1/21)

Mom thử cho con uống Bubs Organic ấy có  lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh ấy mom


----------



## Vong Tiện (21/1/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Mom thử cho con uống Bubs Organic ấy có  lợi khuẩn chất lượng hỗ trợ đường ruột giúp tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh ấy mom


Sữa này thành phần là gì vậy c


----------



## đỗ vân anh (21/1/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Sữa này thành phần là gì vậy c


Mình tìm hiểu thấy có đạm, chất béo, Cabohydrat và men tiêu hóa nữa đó mom, con đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn


----------



## Vong Tiện (21/1/21)

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thấy có đạm, chất béo, Cabohydrat và men tiêu hóa nữa đó mom, con đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng luôn


Uống sữa này lên cân nh ko mom


----------



## đỗ vân anh (21/1/21)

Vong Tiện nói:


> Uống sữa này lên cân nh ko mom


Mình thấy con lên cân ổn định ấy, kiểu con mình từ khi đổi qua bubs organic thấy con ăn ngủ cũng ổn. Nhiều khi sức đề kháng quan trọng hơn cân nặng ấy


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (21/1/21)

Quan tâm, mình cũng đang tìm dòng sữa nào mà ổn định tiêu hóa cho con


----------



## Kiều Trang (21/1/21)

Cho con uống Bubs organic nha, dòng này tiêu hóa tốt mà phát triển chiều cao trí tuệ luôn đấy


----------



## Nut Garden (19/3/21)

Bên cạnh cho bé uống sữa, các Mom nhớ bổ sung thêm các loại hạt dinh dưỡng cho bé nữa nhé, rất tốt và lành mạnh lại còn thơm ngon dễ ăn nữa ạ.

Đặc biệt bàn về hệ tiêu hoá thì các Mon nên lựa chọn Hạt Bí Xanh nhé:

Hệ tiêu hóa của bé khi mới sinh còn rất yếu. Hạt bí ngô rất giàu chất xơ và có thể giúp điều chỉnh hệ tiêu hóa của bé. Nó giúp giảm kích ứng trong dạ dày và tiêu diệt tất cả giun đường ruột và các bệnh nhiễm ký sinh trùng khác. Nếu bé con nhà bạn đang gặp vấn đề về tiêu hóa, hạt bí xanh sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời dành cho con bạn. 

Bên cạnh đó với nguồn dinh dưỡng hoàn hảo, Hạt Bí Xanh còn giúp bé có một hệ miễn dịch tốt hơn, ngủ ngon giấc, ăn ngon miệng nữa ạ. Những gì tốt nhất cho con, nhất định đừng bỏ lỡ mẹ nhé!

Hạt dinh dưỡng nhập khẩu 100% - Nut Garden địa chỉ yêu thích của hàng trăm mẹ bầu hiện đại.


----------

